# Augie's Tricks (Video)



## LaurJen

Here's a video of a few of Augie's tricks....


----------



## Molly's Mom

I am so impressed. Augie's very smart and so well behaved. I liked the tricks but what really impressed me is that I see books and magazines on your coffee table and they are not disturbed or shredded.  How the heck did you accomplish that? Are they glued to the table?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

those are great! I especially liked the high 10. Augie's such a good boy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

What a cute video!! He's so smart!

My mom watched it with me and asked me why Tucker isn't a good dog like that...lol.


----------



## LaurJen

Molly's Mom said:


> I am so impressed. Augie's very smart and so well behaved. I liked the tricks but what really impressed me is that I see books and magazines on your coffee table and they are not disturbed or shredded.  How the heck did you accomplish that? Are they glued to the table?



Hee hee Well, just look at my earlier pictures and videos from when he was younger and you'll find an empty coffee table  Don't be too impressed anyway because I still don't have curtains up, I had to take his toybox away because he kept overturning it, and yesterday he made another hole in the carpet


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

He is a truly beautiful dog... and very well trained!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Oh my god I am jealous. You have the SMARTEST dog. Augie needs to come and meet Katie  Teach her a thing or two


----------



## telsmith1

He is AWESOME! I love the high ten!


----------



## RickGibbs

I love his videos...I agree, "High Ten" is my favorite.... I love the look on his face when he has to "Leave it." He almost looked like he didn't quite get why he had to leave it....


----------



## Rocky

Molly's Mom said:


> I am so impressed. Augie's very smart and so well behaved. I liked the tricks but what really impressed me is that I see books and magazines on your coffee table and they are not disturbed or shredded.  How the heck did you accomplish that? Are they glued to the table?


So funny! I was thinking the same exact thing when I was watching it. And I was thinking "what a clean house she has".

LJ, I love the video! Augie is such a good good good boy! One day I hope Rocky is half that good.
Thanks for sharing.

Good Job Augie!!


----------



## Gldiebr

Yep, that doll in the chair - wouldn't survive in my house. Bailey would have it in pieces in the back yard. 

Augie's such a smart boy! You've done a great job training him. Any thoughts of opening a GR Boot Camp? I'd be happy to send Bailey out for a weekend, let you work with her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

A Boot Camp would be great! haha I'd love to have someone take Tucker and train him. I have no idea how.

I know its probably just me, but I can never get him to focus for more than 5 minutes... He just walks away from me lol even when I have treats, he's not interested.

You're lucky to have such a trainable pup!


----------



## Dog

Well done Augie (and little mummy)!! These are really great!! Amber can do most of them but not the hight ten... 

By the way my daughter is a fan of Augie's website now. She makes me laught when she talkes about you LaurJen as if you are her good old friend!!!  

Love your nice white carpet!! Again well done Augie for keeping it that way...


----------



## PeggyK

Wonderful video! Augie does a great job-he's living proof that the more we put into training our dogs the more we get out of it. You should be very proud of your little guy!!! And your daughter works with him so well-good job all around!!!!


----------



## LaurJen

Shirley said:


> Well done Augie (and little mummy)!! These are really great!! Amber can do most of them but not the hight ten...
> 
> By the way my daughter is a fan of Augie's website now. She makes me laught when she takes about you LaurJen as if you are her good old friend!!!  ...


Your daughter writes cute notes on our website 



Shirley said:


> Love your nice white carpet!! Again well done Augie for keeping it that way...


 Well done Augie for ripping holes in it :doh: Just when I thought....oh, he hasn't done that in a long time, I guess he is grown up now.... I was upstairs the other day, and when I came back down, one kid was laying on the couch reading a book, one was playing on the computer, and there's Augie (WHO THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BE WATCHING) tearing a new hole in the carpet. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## jeffreyzone

Yay Augie! Love the video. He is such a good boy! My favorite is the High Ten!


----------



## Joe

Laurjen, you've trained him so well, it made me totally jealous  
Very impressive... Augie's growing up so quickly, I loved his puppy videos too.
Joe


----------



## Joe

Laurjen,
I am looking at this video like third time and I have to say it again...I just love it. Awesome video.
Thanks.
Joe


----------



## LaurJen

Joe said:


> Laurjen,
> I am looking at this video like third time and I have to say it again...I just love it. Awesome video.
> Thanks.
> Joe



Oh thanks  I had a lot more tricks I wanted to add, but WMM kept freezing. And I bought Adobe Premier Elements and I can't get that to work right either. I'm a frustrated movie maker!


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Oh thanks  I had a lot more tricks I wanted to add, but WMM kept freezing. And I bought Adobe Premier Elements and I can't get that to work right either. I'm a frustrated movie maker!


Premier Elements freezes my computer, so I gave up on it....


----------



## z&mom

Augie is a great puppy! Love the video, very impressed! Z is two months older than Augie and yet she still can't do many tricks. I guess I better start teaching her new tricks.


----------



## flamingo_sandy

AWESOME! What a GOOD boy!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Now that was great! What a very obedient dog you have there. Augie is beautiful!


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> Premier Elements freezes my computer, so I gave up on it....



After I import a movie clip, it plays back in a jerky fashion. It actually gives me motion sickness. The help section says I probably don't have enough RAM... but I have a gig, sheesh. Another big waste of money.


----------



## KatzNK9

Good boy, Augie! Thanks for sharing your video with us! Loved watching it.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Oh My Gosh... that video was just terrific!!! It's soo cute to see your daughter training him. Geddy knows a tonne of tricks too... but I am working on "roll over" and I think she's scared to do it LOL!! How'd ya teach that one?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very impressive! You and Augie work great together. Loved watching the video.


----------



## LaurJen

Lego&Jacub said:


> Oh My Gosh... that video was just terrific!!! It's soo cute to see your daughter training him. Geddy knows a tonne of tricks too... but I am working on "roll over" and I think she's scared to do it LOL!! How'd ya teach that one?


It was really easy, but one of those things that are hard to describe! Basically, from a down position, you get them to lay on their side by passing a treat over their head. Once they've got that, you pass the treat further, so they twist to get it and roll themselves over. Voila!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LOL... Geddy knows "bang" where she'll fall down on her side like she's been shot. And that's what I was doing to try to get her to roll over... which she was doing well with... but all of a sudden she's not scared to try anymore haha. Guess I'll have to work with a "better" treat!


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> After I import a movie clip, it plays back in a jerky fashion. It actually gives me motion sickness. The help section says I probably don't have enough RAM... but I have a gig, sheesh. Another big waste of money.


I would open it and it completely shuts my system down. Over and over and over...


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> I would open it and it completely shuts my system down. Over and over and over...



It's so aggravating. I exceed the system requirements that it supposedly needs, but I can't fix the problem.


----------



## LaurJen

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL... Geddy knows "bang" where she'll fall down on her side like she's been shot. !


How do you teach that one???


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So...are you going to come train my dog?


----------



## LaurJen

Wasn't planning on it!


----------



## Banner

Great tricks! Augie is beautiful and so smart.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LaurJen said:


> Wasn't planning on it!


hahaha, well poop....  Looks like I'll have to live with a spoiled pup who does nothing... haha.


----------



## jeffreyzone

LaurJen said:


> It's so aggravating. I exceed the system requirements that it supposedly needs, but I can't fix the problem.


I am in the same situation. The "Dottie and Deer" video was the only one that I managed to produce on my PC with Windows Movie Maker. It was a very short clip, and I think that's what saved me; plus, I didn't use any music tracks or credits.

For the "Dottie Gets the Mail" video, I could not make WMM work, no matter what. Every time I tried adding the music track, the thing crashed. So, I ended up using the iMovie application on the Mac, and I was disappointed with the loss of quality, PLUS the thing crashed every time I tried to add end credits. 

Editing short video clips should not be this difficult! Both my PC and iMac are powerful machines with lots o' RAM and video memory. If anyone has any tips, please share!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LaurJen said:


> How do you teach that one???


Well... I'd lure her into a laying-down-on-her-side position... and make sure her head is down... then I'd click and say "bang!". do that for a few weeks and eventually all you have to do is say Bang... and they'll start to fall down on their own. It is sooo cute!!


----------

